# 60-Foot tall Robot takes first steps!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


It'll come in handy dealing with the monsters terrorizing some towns. lol


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I’m sure the Americans are probably already looking at military applications for this.lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

military and law enforcement.
protests getting a little too hot? send in Robby to sort 'em out.

although id like to think they can be used for construction or rescue efforts (like at 9/11) to move debris.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

“I AM IRON MAN...”


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


You bet. 
All those frisbees and tennis balls you lost on a school roof somewhere? FOUND!
Those apples near the top of the tree that look SO damn good but the ladder just won't reach? PICKED!
AT-AT Walkers on Hoth that keep shooting at you? BEATEN!
Church bells in the tower that wake you up far too early on Sunday? SILENCED!
Best....gutter...cleaner....EVER.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

greco said:


> Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


I just read a bit about it... that video is speeded-up. So no, it's probably not going to be solving the world's problems. "Logical" doesn't seem to be an important requirement to people anymore but of course it will be friendly, all robots are friendly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The military would probably want to use robots for combat because they'd be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

boyscout said:


> all robots are friendly


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That's old news. Pacific Rim has had these since 2013.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


He's got some great big gantry up his butt holding him up and moving him forward.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> Are there any logical and friendly future applications for something like this?


Maybe Rosie could teach him a thing or two.




Or Robby.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


The proper Marvin. The question is I guess is an android a robot?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

this sort of tech is obviously a long way off...although i wonder if it even has any military purpose beyond what killer drones can do? do you really need something to stomp around and intimidate when you can just blast whatever you want from the air?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> this sort of tech is obviously a long way off...although i wonder if it even has any military purpose beyond what killer drones can do? do you really need something to stomp around and intimidate when you can just blast whatever you want from the air?


I think it's closer than you think.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, what do you guys know? goldar, silvar, and gam were kickin monster ass all the way back in 1966! 





and he was not alone! johnny socko had a huge robot with MISSILES IN HIS FINGER TIPS!!!





but wait!! there's more!!! still got problems with monsters ravaging tokyo? all you had to do was call out the science patrol! hayata would come in his super-jet, raise the space capsule, and become ultraman. while not actually a robot, he was an alien from a distant planet-land. he was capable of being up to 150 ft tall, and not only did he know karate, but he had lazer beams, force fields, and an atomic punch. he was the most bad-ass of them all






the early days of kaiju were AWESOME!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> i wonder if it even has any military purpose


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm sure someone's working on a way to make those Boston Dynamics robots into giants


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> man, what do you guys know? goldar, silvar, and gam were kickin monster ass all the way back in 1966!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of any of them. And as far as monsters ravaging tokyo goes there is the one and only




in various forms. He's been around for 65 years and still going strong.
And not too much can beat these, especially when you're stoned. 




Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots Commercial 1960's


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I


MetalTele79 said:


> I'm sure someone's working on a way to make those Boston Dynamics robots into giants


Between this and the vids I watched today on robotic dogs and cheetahs,I’m now convinced the terminator movies may be our reality in the future...scary.lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I think it's closer than you think.


this will be great for incels.
other than battle bots for the military, sex bots are probably the next category pushing the development.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> this will be great for incels.
> other than battle bots for the military, sex bots are probably the next category pushing the development.


I think they're being developed more now than battle bots. And for military purposes, no need to bug a motel room. Mind you these would probably be better at taking care of the drone problem.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Next years Burning Man?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> this will be great for incels.
> other than battle bots for the military, sex bots are probably the next category pushing the development.


How awful it would be to be rejected by a sex bot 😞


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> this sort of tech is obviously a long way off...although i wonder if it even has any military purpose beyond what killer drones can do? do you really need something to stomp around and intimidate when you can just blast whatever you want from the air?


Think crowd control. No one's afraid of a drone you can swat out of the sky with slingshot. A 5 ton robot, now that's something else entirely.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Think crowd control. No one's afraid of a drone you can swat out of the sky with slingshot. A 5 ton robot, now that's something else entirely.


They're not afraid of armies of police with tear gas or something like this








so why would they be afraid of a robot.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How awful it would be to be rejected by a sex bot 😞


As long as you know where to insert the debit card you should be fine. Just keep a look out for this logo.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> As long as you know where to insert the debit card you should be fine. Just keep a look out for this logo.
> View attachment 329535


Have you seen the movie The Stepford Wives starring Nichole Kidman and Mathew Broderick?lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Think crowd control. No one's afraid of a drone you can swat out of the sky with slingshot. A 5 ton robot, now that's something else entirely.


you do know that military drones arent the same as the ones kids fly around, right?








Killer drones: how many are there and who do they kill?


From lightweight surveillance devices to heavily armed attack weapons, pilotless aircraft are rapidly becoming a favoured tool of warfare. But are they accurate? Ethical? Here to stay?




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> How awful it would be to be rejected by a sex bot 😞


the joke practically writes itself.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> How awful it would be to be rejected by a sex bot 😞





Diablo said:


> the joke practically writes itself.







__





Bad News Incels, Now Sex Robots Can Reject You Too


Sergi Santos built a sex robot called Samantha and he’s super creepy about it. You might remember him complaining ...




theblemish.com


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> Have you seen the movie The Stepford Wives starring Nichole Kidman and Mathew Broderick?lol


No, I saw the '75 one with Kathrine Ross. Told my then girlfriend that it seemed like a good idea. It wasn't long after that I became single.....that girl just couldn't take a joke.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> you do know that military drones arent the same as the ones kids fly around, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just have to watch out for these guys.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> the joke practically writes itself.


There was a young man from LaChine
Who built up a screwing machine.
Concave and convex
It could pleasure each sex,
and play with itself inbetween.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

DEW's are becoming the new "thing" these days. it won't be long at all before they are on small drones, and hand held devices. (not counting tazers)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> DEW's are becoming the new "thing" these days. it won't be long at all before they are on small drones, and hand held devices. (not counting tazers)


Like this? 




or like this.








Thanos 3000mW High Power Blue Laser - Best 3W Laser for Burning Stuff


ULTRA HIGH POWER REAL 3W BLUE LASER.</b> <br> Maybe the BEST powerful class 4 handheld burning laser in the market. <br> Powered by 2x 26650 batteries(DC 7.4V @ 1A). <br> Burns many things instantly: matches, cig., papers, leaves, plastics, wood pieces, etc. <br>




burninglaserpointer.com




At under $300 they're a bargain and I don't think they're classified as a weapon.....yet tho they might be prohibited in Canada. These might be legal here.
Luciana 200mW 532nm Green Burning Laser Pointer Interchangeable-Lens


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Partner with a giant scarecrow and cowardly lion and hit the yellow brick road. Pity Broadway is shut down. All of us could be munchkins.
[h://video]



[h://]


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

